# Digit Interface in Linux/Ubuntu



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anybody succeeded in running the Digit Flash interface in Ubuntu or any other Linux distro. I tried using Wine but it manages to run all flash programs like Miniclip Games except the Digit CD interface .
If anybody has succeded please reply?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2007)

that DVD/CD Autorun thingy is meant to run in Windows OS 
But u can have flash,sound etc working in browser.We do have.
OK.so u may not have installed the plugins in Ubuntu may be 
try below guide and this section for such queries and internet connection configuration etc-replied many times.
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Players_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Automatix2

*ubuntuguide.org


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2007)

I know the autorun does not work in Linux. But with sound, video and all working in Firefox integrated flash and one of my cds bundled with my pc which does not autorun but I can run it by:

```
wine /media/cdrom/flash.exe
```
However the digit interface does not run. Even the digit icon appears in the notification bar(a.k.a. taskbar) but I can go no further and it ends up in a white screen.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope u knows that Linux is very different and Wine is just emulating in UNIX environment,win32 things.for flash and all things to work,u need to install firefox,flash etc for windows using wine and it is a bad way too-and it is tough too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes I know Linux is very different. I've used Ubuntu for over 6 months now. I am very much aware that Wine is far from perfect. But if WINE can run Miniclip Games and CD-ROM Flash EXEs of the CDROM bundled with my PC, surely it can run the Digit CD with a little of tweaking.
I know the result would not be perfect. I've tried as I know but no avail. It may be a bad way but surely the Digit Team's making the interface only for Windows is even worse! I hope Team Digit does something about that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

*HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

I have found the way of running Digit interface in Linux.

(EDIT) I removed the original link and put the tips here itself.

Few of us like to play standalone flash based games or some of us have to view flash based programs bundled either from some CD distributor or with a Magazine CD. Some of them run very well in vanilla installation of WINE but few of them need other Windows components and cannot run well under WINE in Linux.

However now running Flash based programs in Linux using WINE is a child’s play. You can play any flash based game or flash based interface in WINE by following the subsequent steps:

    * Install WINE.
    * Download ies4linux from this site and install ies4linux.
    * Press Alt + F2 and type ~/.ies4linux/ie6 and press enter.
    * At the same time press Alt+F2 and type ~/.wine
    * Now copy all the contents from the former folder to latter folder. And when prompted for overwriting, choose Replace All.
    * Now go to terminal and type:

    wine <flash-program>.exe

You can also drag and drop the program from file manager to the terminal and precede it by wine command. In Ubuntu at least, you can run WINE Windows programs by double clicking it.

Your flash program should run now.


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

1) Advertising your own site instead of posting here
2) Who's not heard about wine here?


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

Forgot to lock it, Mehul?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



mehulved said:


> 1) Advertising your own site instead of posting here


If you so insist I'll put instructions straight here.
Sorry for hurting you.



mehulved said:


> 2) Who's not heard about wine here?


Dude, try running Digit.exe in WINE without any tweaking. I'll bang my head if it runs.


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



Anurag_panda said:


> Dude, try running Digit.exe in WINE without any tweaking. I'll bang my head if it runs.


I don't use ****.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



mehulved said:


> I don't use ****.


You mean WINE.
Then better THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK.
Anyways I was not earning any revenue through the link.



Pathik said:


> Forgot to lock it, Mehul?


I don't think I was breaking Forum rules anyway.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

Thanks for the tip Anurag


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Thanks for the tip Anurag


Welcome Mate.
However, please notify me if this does not work.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

Great. 

But what's the point?


----------



## Garbage (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



QwertyManiac said:


> Great.
> 
> But what's the point?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



QwertyManiac said:


> Great.
> 
> But what's the point?



At least the linux users of digit can view what program are in the CD/DVD and few of the programs can be installed in WINE seamlessly.
More this proves the fact that Linux is so much superior to Windows that even if stuff is not designed for it, it will still run it efficiently.
When I wrote the letter to the folks at Digit, they said it was _impossible _to do this. 
I proved them wrong.
(You can see my letter to them in July 2007 copy of Digit)


----------



## adi007 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

will try it in my UBUNTU...thanks for the tip and yes i remember your letter to DIGIT(i used to buy during 2007 but not now)


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



Anurag_panda said:


> At least the linux users of digit can view what program are in the CD/DVD and few of the programs can be installed in WINE seamlessly.
> More this proves the fact that Linux is so much superior to Windows that even if stuff is not designed for it, it will still run it efficiently.
> When I wrote the letter to the folks at Digit, they said it was _impossible _to do this.
> I proved them wrong.
> (You can see my letter to them in July 2007 copy of Digit)


Its still impossible, only that you used Wine to do it. Any native way to execute that flash code and then you can prove you did it in the right way. By the way, SWF and FLV codes have gone open source.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



QwertyManiac said:


> Its still impossible, only that you used Wine to do it. Any native way to execute that flash code and then you can prove you did it in the right way. By the way, SWF and FLV codes have gone open source.


WINE runs natively in Linux and on top of it I ran Digit interface, in a way it is only a port. And how can you assert I can run .EXE in Linux without WINE. I do not know the source code of Digit OS anyway.
WINE is GPL and open source and I do not know why it is not the right way to run DigitOS(read: a Windows only application) in Linux?


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



Anurag_panda said:


> More this proves the fact that Linux is so much superior to Windows that even if stuff is not designed for it, it will still run it efficiently.


No it just proves that a determined OSS community can do a lot. It has nothing much to do with linux more to do with wine developers team.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



Anurag_panda said:


> WINE runs natively in Linux and on top of it I ran Digit interface, in a way it is only a port. And how can you assert I can run .EXE in Linux without WINE. I do not know the source code of Digit OS anyway.
> WINE is GPL and open source and I do not know why it is not the right way to run DigitOS(read: a Windows only application) in Linux?



You can run .EXEs on Linux if they are standard code. I was not talking about Digit's source code, I was talking about Adobe.


```
abc@def ~ $ ./Hello.exe
Hello World!
abc@def ~ $
```

There you go, I just ran an .exe on Linux. Do you now understand what a .exe actually means?

// Compiled with VS 2005


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



QwertyManiac said:


> You can run .EXEs on Linux if they are standard code. I was not talking about Digit's source code, I was talking about Adobe.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


For that the code must not contain a specific Windows or Mac code.
And for your information, the EXE code you executed is surely been marked as executable and even if you rename it as .txt or .doc or .odt it will still execute.
In Linux code will executes not because of its extension but because it has been marked as executable using chmod.
If you show the source code of the program it might have only generic headers like iostream, etc. which all common in all gcc, borland, VS or any other compiler. Now try compiling say a .NET or MFC based program and try to run in Linux without WINE.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



QwertyManiac said:


> You can run .EXEs on Linux if they are standard code. I was not talking about Digit's source code, I was talking about Adobe.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


i thought extensions doesn't matter in linux (even for image, audio and video) as long as the file has executable attribute


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



T159 said:


> i thought extensions doesn't matter in linux (even for image, audio and video) as long as the file has executable attribute


Yes. Extensions do not matter in Linux at all. In fact in GNOME even if you rename an ogg Music file to odt it will still consider it as an audio file and not a document.



QwertyManiac said:


> Its still impossible, only that you used Wine to do it. Any native way to execute that flash code and then you can prove you did it in the right way. By the way, SWF and FLV codes have gone open source.


Well they have to give the FLV or SWF with their CD as well.


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

Why do you want to go to hell to run something which digit doesn't want linux users to be allowed?
They ignore linux users, we should respond back and ignore them.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 3, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



T159 said:


> i thought extensions doesn't matter in linux (even for image, audio and video) as long as the file has executable attribute


Exactly, while Windows is very dependent on it. I just don't like the idea of people saying they can't run .exe files on Linux, when they must be saying Windows Programs more specifically. Gives an impression that they "know" stuff.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



mehulved said:


> Why do you want to go to hell to run something which digit doesn't want linux users to be allowed?


I don't think they do not want linux users to run digit interface but I think they do not wish to bother with it.
Yeah, as such this was not needed but I suppose it doesn't harm if you manage to run it like this, does it?


mehulved said:


> They ignore linux users, we should respond back and ignore them.


Well I have written letters to the folks at digit time and again to include more linux stuff and while most of the time they ignored, they also made false promises that they will work for an HTML interface.
Perhaps we SHOULD ignore them.



QwertyManiac said:


> Exactly, while Windows is very dependent on it. I just don't like the idea of people saying they can't run .exe files on Linux, when they must be saying Windows Programs more specifically. Gives an impression that they "know" stuff.


Well .EXE programs are generally Windows/DOS programs. 
In Linux *files have to attributed as executable*. Of course .EXE files will run under Linux if it is not Windows specific code and it is either executed by sh command or attributed as executable.


----------



## Pat (May 4, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

I see no point in the discussion..Anurag found something and shared it with us and thats very nice of him! Also the points made by everyone are valid and yet it seems like a big argument going on here!


----------



## Dark Star (May 4, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

Who really cares  I don't even use Wine


----------



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



mehulved said:


> Why do you want to go to hell to run something which digit doesn't want linux users to be allowed?
> They ignore linux users, we should respond back and ignore them.



d same reason people use Hackintosh 

proof of concept.....or simply take a tech _pangaa_


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

what does digit contains reg linux anyways?some sourcecodes? 
poor n00b's will get lost thinking they can double click like in winblows to install.
and reg using wine:it is  a pity that this project exists


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



slugger said:


> d same reason people use Hackintosh
> 
> proof of concept.....or simply take a tech _pangaa_


Exactly! Like the "Take a Crack"



praka123 said:


> ... and reg using wine:it is  a pity that this project exists


I do not understand why so many of you hate WINE? After all WINE exists so that people when require to run Windows software be able to run Windows software in Linux without using Windows and ultimately keeping them away from Windows.
Look at so many games like in Orange Box, Hidden & Dangerous, etc. many of them run pretty well in WINE and at least this ables the Linux users to run such games without purchasing or pir*ting Windows.
I sincerely hope that the WINE is temporary and mainstream games are made natively for Linux and tech magazine and other companies make their interface/software native for Linux.
Do you really think that if WINE didn't exist companies would have made native software for Linux? I don't think so. Look at our own Magazine Digit which promised but never created even a simple interface, even an HTML interface and created and interface only for Windows, ignoring both Linux and Mac.
You should not throw dirt on creators of WINE, if you have anybody to blame, blame those software gaints, hardware vendors, and people like the folks at Digit.
 (I must emphasize that I do not hate the folks of Digit, I'm only angry for such a neglected step child approach they have for Linux)


----------



## FilledVoid (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

What I don't understand is this:

Lets say we do open Digit's Flash interface . What do you intend on installing from it? I doubt there is anything provided other than Distros ? I guess if there is then it might help folks with dial up connections. 



> I don't think they do not want linux users to run digit interface but I think they do not wish to bother with it.
> Yeah, as such this was not needed but I suppose it doesn't harm if you manage to run it like this, does it?



If they don't wish to bother with it , then how different is it from "not wanting Linux users to run it." When was the last time you saw tricks and tips about Linux (any distro) in the Magazine? I haven't gone through the magazines that through but I don't recall seeing any. For a company that *" supposedly supports Open Source"* I see basically minimal guidance to help the average Joe make the change. But then again it is a business so I guess its catering to the majority of users in this forum. 

Anyway back to the topic. The tip is great. Maybe it might help later on if I use a DVD/CD which has a .exe file as an interface or whatever. But I seriously doubt if ANYONE from this community (who use Linux) would use it for *"Accessing the Digit Interface." *


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

It's definitely not a pity that WINE exists, imho, it exists because Windows resides on the 95% of the world's desktops and I'm very much thankful for the WINE project. As of nowadays, I'm happily playing my (Windows)games on WINE like CoD2 Online, F1 2007, TmNations Online etc.

I really hope them elitists leave this attitude at home because after all, OSS is about choice, giving the user a choice as they feel fit to choose, not shoving it down their throat.


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

My problem isn't with wine project but with softwares made in such a way that necessitate wine.
Projects like uTorrent do a great job, though they don't have a linux port, they make sure it works on linux using wine, without minimum fuss.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

Well atlast for ppl at Digit its their sale tht matters the most...
So everything i.e. the content,interface wll be tuned to attract the masses n maximize sales ( windows user n ppl new to technology) 
For those 95% ppl an attractive flash interface is more cherished than a less attractive HTML interaface..

Correct me if i m Wrong!


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

An attractive interface can be achieved by using DHTML and javascript and stuff, too. And it will work on all the OS's.
And if they think we don't fit in their marketing plan, we should retort back too. One of the reasons why I stopped buying the mag years back.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> An attractive interface can be achieved by using DHTML and javascript and stuff, too. And it will work on all the OS's.



Digit sticks to the Vista pc theme........Can we get it through DHTML and java scripts??


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

I haven't seen the vista interface since I stopped buying digit years back. But, I have seen some mac like themes made using css and buttons created in PS. I really doubt if it's such a thing that can't be done without using flash.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*



mehulved said:


> An attractive interface can be achieved by using DHTML and javascript and stuff, too. And it will work on all the OS's.
> And if they think we don't fit in their marketing plan, we should retort back too. One of the reasons why I stopped buying the mag years back.


For the same reason I have not brought Digit since my subscription expired.
I also recommended the folks at Digit to make a special HTML interface for Linux users. It could seriously have been a text only one and with instructions on installing the Linux programs they provide in their CD/DVDs. They told they would look into it but perhaps it is a way of ignoring a matter.

Most of the programs they bundle are source code based and even an experienced Linux user will struggle to install them and so they should put the HOWTOs and make it easy to install Linux apps and at least instructions for one major distro be it OpenSUSE or Fedora or Ubuntu.
Many of their packages are DEB/RPM based and it is well known that rarely one can use to install them without being tripped by dependency hell. I recommend them to focus on at least one mainstream distro perhaps different distros every month.
Here I think what they can do. Create an ISO image which acts as a repository and makes it easy for Ubuntu users to use APT to install software.

*help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto

And this would be a boon for Ubuntu users who do not have access to the internet.



nitish_mythology said:


> Well atlast for ppl at Digit its their sale tht matters the most...
> So everything i.e. the content,interface wll be tuned to attract the masses n maximize sales ( windows user n ppl new to technology)
> For those 95% ppl an attractive flash interface is more cherished than a less attractive HTML interaface..
> 
> Correct me if i m Wrong!


Yes it would be.
But it would not harm if they make an alternate DHTML based interface for Linux users.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

*Re: HOWTO: Running Digit Interface in Linux*

Ya..A DHTML based interface is surely wht we need!!!!!
It wll cater to both the parties.. So whos gonna explain it to digit ppl???

@Anurag_panda
I appretiate ur work..thanks...  Was wondering if there is a way around fr it!


----------

